# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Трогать вторую грудь во время сосания - необходимость?

## Домик в деревне

У меня лично противоречивое мнение на этот счет всегда было. Когда был маленький, я поощряла, чтобы он трогал все и везде, потом был момент, что мне было неприятно, еще потом я где-то встретила, что так делают все дети и муж сказал, ну раз так все делают, то, может, это ему нужно? Ну и максимум, что я ограничиваю сейчас - это чтобы не делал неприятно, а подержаться или рукой поводить в основном разрешаю.
А сегодня я встретила такую статью интересную о том, как один ученый решил вывести зверей с нормальным охотничьим поведением, но в неволе, так чтобы они потом были способны жить в лесу. Первые несколько выводков он не смог взрастить нормально и вот почему: "Дал объявление в газету, стал покупать волчат у охотников, выкармливать. К сожалению, первые два выводка я запорол. Я же брал сосунков, с совсем еще закрытыми глазами, непрозревших. Оказалось, что чтобы они нормально выросли, надо знать, как их выкармливать. Какая соска должна быть, какая дырка на этой соске. *Например, во время сосания щенок должен массировать лапами молочную железу матери – одной-другой. По очереди работают мышцы-сгибатели и разгибатели, импульсы идут в мозг. А если им не во что упираться, возникает тоническое напряжение мышц — и сгибателей и разгибателей. В мозгу формируются очаги высокой активности, которые на всю жизнь остаются. Звери вырастают психически-неуравновешенными – депрессии, фрустрации, конфликты в группе. Манипуляторная активность лап у них неполноценна, а без этого жить волку трудно.*"

Вот такая информация интересная. Полностью эту статью можно прочесть ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## Stace

Статья супер-интересная! Я тоже думала о том, что вот лежит дочка, сосет и все ладошкой по голому моему животу водит и водит, иногда раздражало, а потом когда вспомнила и про щенков и про котят, то как-то подуспокоилась и раздражение ушло. Не стала только допускать, чтоб она меня щипала и и царапала. Тактильное ощущение для нее очень важно. Именно голое тело нужно, где закрыто тело одеждой - не гладит.

----------


## Амина

Да, я тоже про кошек вспоминала, котята, когда сосут, довольно урчат и лапами перебирают. Но когда мои трогают второй сосок, меня бееееесит. Точнее, когда крутить начинают. Вроде и небольно, но так раздражает!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Тоже последнее время стала ограничивать трогание второго соска, т.е. подержать-поводить - пожалуйста. Остальное - извините, пропускаете кормление. Помогает. И чувствую свою правоту и понимаю, что это моя установленная граница.

----------


## yakudza

Я тоже согласна, что есть такая потребность, теребить молочную железу во время сосания. Поэтому разрешала и разрешаю елозить руками куда хочет. В основном она гладит, но частенько и к соску тянется. Я ей не разрешаю. Всегда стараюсь, чтобы вторая грудь была плотно закрыта, если нет - прикрываю сосок ладошкой. Иногда бунтует, но я не сдаюсь, и она понимает, что нельзя.
Была б ее воля, она две груди в рот бы запихнула)))

----------


## Jazz

Не совсем в тему, но тоже про то, куда девать ручонки во время ням-ням. У моего мелкого новая фишка, когда мы кормимся лежа. Если я в кормительном бюстгалтере, то он просовывает руку под нижний слой бюста (тот, что с прорезью) и через эту прорезь руку вытаскивает. А если я в футболке или майке какой-нибудь обычной, то ручка лезет снизу под майку, высовывается через горловину и там уже наглаживает. Ну, это все при том, что вторую грудь я прячу во избежание соблазна что-нибудь покрутить.))))

----------

